# Stolen 12 hour old foal!



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This came on my facebook and is not far from where I live.
The foal who is only 12 hours old was stolen from Willoughby Waterleys Leic's Between 5am and 9am this morning 13th December.
The mare is frantic
Please can you go onto facebook and go on to Town and Country Veterinary. At MKT Harborough and Share the bit about the foal.
I am not very good and can't seem to get the Link on here.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is the link, please click and share everyone!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/tcvets/posts/635258289854025


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG what next, this is terrible all these animal babies being stolen, the poor mother , I hope this foal is found soon, for its and mums sake, 
I have shared on facebook too
Please update if found, the penalties are not tough enough for animal abuse and stealing, I hope Karma gets whoever has done this


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

shared......................


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG! Just when you think some people couldn't get any lower. 

I'm nowhere near the area, but I've shared the FB link anyway.

Hope s/he/it's found and returned soon.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor little mite  Poor mum too. 

Reading the fb comments there was one of a pony dumped in a canl after a struggle. How evil can people get.
Shared


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Very odd time of year for a new foal. I've shared cos you never know, but the majority of foals are now coming up to weaning.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shared............


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

omg thats awful,what would anybody want with a 12hour old foal?


----------

